# UFO Armada Filmed Over Japan



## Vigilante

An intriguing new video of ten strange round objects seemingly floating in the skies of Osaka, Japan has become the latest viral sensation for UFO enthusiasts. The eerie film has also captured the imagination of the Japanese populace as TV stations have begun airing the bewildering video on their broadcasts. As is the case with most modern UFO footage, debate over the nature of the objects has been polarized, with skeptics contending that they are merely balloons while 'true believers' see the film as yet another piece of evidence confirming the reality of the UFO phenomenon. More on the story at DailyMail.com.


----------



## Moonglow

Must be getting that time....


----------



## Ringel05

Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........


----------



## Sonny Clark

Ringel05 said:


> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........


Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.


----------



## Ringel05

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
Click to expand...

I have yet to see one that can't be disputed.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to see one that can't be disputed.
Click to expand...

Then I take it that you haven't see many of them.


----------



## 007

Balloons? No...


----------



## anotherlife

There is a theory, that those who fly the UFO's and USO's are not extraterrestrials but demons.  I read somewhere, that those lakes that UFO's/USO's use for landing have no life in them even if all their neighboring lakes are full of cane, algae, and moschitos.


----------



## Bleipriester

I have beaten all the aliens. After our unit downed a major UFO while the arrogant alien´s weapons could not damage our tanks and aircraft, the aliens claimed they have the right to do with the earth whatever they want because we humans are too underdeveloped. I negotiated and the aliens said they are ready to investigate our achievements. I promised to send them an example and they said they would beam it up to their mothership. Well, it was an achievement those dumbasses didn´t expect: A powerful nuke provided by the US government. One could see the blow from the ground, so close was the mothership without having ever been noticed by the humans.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vigilante said:


> An intriguing new video of ten strange round objects seemingly floating in the skies of Osaka, Japan has become the latest viral sensation for UFO enthusiasts. The eerie film has also captured the imagination of the Japanese populace as TV stations have begun airing the bewildering video on their broadcasts. As is the case with most modern UFO footage, debate over the nature of the objects has been polarized, with skeptics contending that they are merely balloons while 'true believers' see the film as yet another piece of evidence confirming the reality of the UFO phenomenon. More on the story at DailyMail.com.



Large birds I'm thinking. Quality's terrible for the country who basicly perfected film and video too.  Assuming not birds, 'earth lights' or geo-plasma discharges. Big quake coming possibly.


----------



## rcfieldz

These type of lights (reflections,whatever) have been seen in the skys over Mexico in the past.


----------



## Searcher44

Ringel05 said:


> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........



There never is. Millions of high-def videos every day for years with great high-tech mind blowing technology on relatively tiny all pervasive smart phones and all you ever get are grainy blurry jerky ufo's. How come? Alien defensive anti-photo/video tech. No kidding.


----------



## Searcher44

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
Click to expand...


Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".


----------



## Searcher44

007 said:


> Balloons? No...



Yes probably.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Searcher44 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".
Click to expand...

Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.


----------



## Ringel05

Sonny Clark said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.
Click to expand...

I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........


----------



## Delta4Embassy

There isn't any 'really good irrefutable' UFO footage because there aren't any real alien-UFOs flying around. There's real drones I'm sure many think are UFOs, and many still-secret military aircraft people see from time to time, but aliens? If there is I haven't seen it and believe me, I've been looking.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........
Click to expand...

Yes, some are fake, and very obvious. But, others can not be explained. In addition, many people of high social status, including president Carter, have seen UFOs. Everyone from government employees, service men and women, to airline pilots have seen them. Some can be explained, while others can not. Out of hundreds of thousands of sightings reported over many decades, everyone can't be liars and into hoaxes. Many that have seen them, have absolutely nothing to gain from fabricating a hoax. Also, the entire population of cities have seen them at the exact same time. Research the ones seen in Mexico for example.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Delta4Embassy said:


> There isn't any 'really good irrefutable' UFO footage because there aren't any real alien-UFOs flying around. There's real drones I'm sure many think are UFOs, and many still-secret military aircraft people see from time to time, but aliens? If there is I haven't seen it and believe me, I've been looking.


So, everyone that has seen and reported them, are liars? For many decades, people have been fabricating them? Pleeeeeeeeeez ... give me a break.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sonny Clark said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any 'really good irrefutable' UFO footage because there aren't any real alien-UFOs flying around. There's real drones I'm sure many think are UFOs, and many still-secret military aircraft people see from time to time, but aliens? If there is I haven't seen it and believe me, I've been looking.
> 
> 
> 
> So, everyone that has seen and reported them, are liars? For many decades, people have been fabricating them? Pleeeeeeeeeez ... give me a break.
Click to expand...


Liars, mistaken identiy, crazy people ya.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any 'really good irrefutable' UFO footage because there aren't any real alien-UFOs flying around. There's real drones I'm sure many think are UFOs, and many still-secret military aircraft people see from time to time, but aliens? If there is I haven't seen it and believe me, I've been looking.
> 
> 
> 
> So, everyone that has seen and reported them, are liars? For many decades, people have been fabricating them? Pleeeeeeeeeez ... give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liars, mistaken identiy, crazy people ya.
Click to expand...

OK


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I've seen all the tv documentaries and tv shows (worth watching 'Ancient Aliens' isn't worth the time.) What I always notice is they use a lot of stock footage and animation-recreations mixed up with eyewitness testimony. 

Eyewitness testimony isn't worth shit. Until you get something on video that can be authenticated, or better still film since it's a lot harder to tamper with and fake (video is just 1's and 0's which by definition is easy as hell to alter and fake) you don't have anything worth professional eyeballs falling upon. Might be worth something to the tabloid and tv shows, but you wont convince anyone who doesn't belive with that kind of non-evidence. 

I want daytime, sharp focus, so I can read the tail numbers kind of footage. And that kind simply doesn't exist. All you ever see is zoomed in fuzzy pixellated nightmares.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

UFO *≠* alien


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I've seen 3 UFOs in my life. One that stands out I assume was ball lightning or some kind of discharge since it was a blueish orb that did a figure 8 around a streetlight. Friend saw it too and we scared each other about ooh a UFO!  

Another was witnessed by my nana and Mom who had me take a look through binoculars at night. Something was way up in the sky and motionless (or seemingly so) but dark against the dark sky. Had eyes on it for about half an hour so not a very high flying anything. Geostationary satellite seems the best guess. But I assume those have a light of some sort. 

Other's the most curious. Driving with my Mom she pointed out what she called a flying saucer so looking I must admit, I saw a flying saucer. But it was so 'flying saucer-looking' I've always maintained it had to be a deliberate hoax type thing. I've since seen similar things that were confirmed hoaxes via balloons and r/c aircraft like. 

I've never seen anything I couldn't come up with a plausible explanation for.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Delta4Embassy said:


> I've seen 3 UFOs in my life. One that stands out I assume was ball lightning or some kind of discharge since it was a blueish orb that did a figure 8 around a streetlight. Friend saw it too and we scared each other about ooh a UFO!
> 
> Another was witnessed by my nana and Mom who had me take a look through binoculars at night. Something was way up in the sky and motionless (or seemingly so) but dark against the dark sky. Had eyes on it for about half an hour so not a very high flying anything. Geostationary satellite seems the best guess. But I assume those have a light of some sort.
> 
> Other's the most curious. Driving with my Mom she pointed out what she called a flying saucer so looking I must admit, I saw a flying saucer. But it was so 'flying saucer-looking' I've always maintained it had to be a deliberate hoax type thing. I've since seen similar things that were confirmed hoaxes via balloons and r/c aircraft like.
> 
> I've never seen anything I couldn't come up with a plausible explanation for.


OK


----------



## Ringel05

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, some are fake, and very obvious. But, others can not be explained. In addition, many people of high social status, including president Carter, have seen UFOs. Everyone from government employees, service men and women, to airline pilots have seen them. Some can be explained, while others can not. Out of hundreds of thousands of sightings reported over many decades, everyone can't be liars and into hoaxes. Many that have seen them, have absolutely nothing to gain from fabricating a hoax. Also, the entire population of cities have seen them at the exact same time. Research the ones seen in Mexico for example.
Click to expand...

Big deal, many people of high social status.......  People of all kinds of backgrounds........ That's supposed to lend credence??!!!

Here ya go, study these:


----------



## Sonny Clark

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, some are fake, and very obvious. But, others can not be explained. In addition, many people of high social status, including president Carter, have seen UFOs. Everyone from government employees, service men and women, to airline pilots have seen them. Some can be explained, while others can not. Out of hundreds of thousands of sightings reported over many decades, everyone can't be liars and into hoaxes. Many that have seen them, have absolutely nothing to gain from fabricating a hoax. Also, the entire population of cities have seen them at the exact same time. Research the ones seen in Mexico for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big deal, many people of high social status.......  People of all kinds of backgrounds........ That's supposed to lend credence??!!!
> 
> Here ya go, study these:
Click to expand...

YES


----------



## Ringel05

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, some are fake, and very obvious. But, others can not be explained. In addition, many people of high social status, including president Carter, have seen UFOs. Everyone from government employees, service men and women, to airline pilots have seen them. Some can be explained, while others can not. Out of hundreds of thousands of sightings reported over many decades, everyone can't be liars and into hoaxes. Many that have seen them, have absolutely nothing to gain from fabricating a hoax. Also, the entire population of cities have seen them at the exact same time. Research the ones seen in Mexico for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big deal, many people of high social status.......  People of all kinds of backgrounds........ That's supposed to lend credence??!!!
> 
> Here ya go, study these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
Click to expand...

Yes you need to read scientific books that explain the phenomenon we see (and how we interpret it) in the sky or yes, you rely on people of "status" to explain scientific phenomenon?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, some are fake, and very obvious. But, others can not be explained. In addition, many people of high social status, including president Carter, have seen UFOs. Everyone from government employees, service men and women, to airline pilots have seen them. Some can be explained, while others can not. Out of hundreds of thousands of sightings reported over many decades, everyone can't be liars and into hoaxes. Many that have seen them, have absolutely nothing to gain from fabricating a hoax. Also, the entire population of cities have seen them at the exact same time. Research the ones seen in Mexico for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big deal, many people of high social status.......  People of all kinds of backgrounds........ That's supposed to lend credence??!!!
> 
> Here ya go, study these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you need to read scientific books that explain the phenomenon we see (and how we interpret it) in the sky or yes, you rely on people of "status" to explain scientific phenomenon?
Click to expand...

Cute


----------



## Ringel05

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some are fake, and very obvious. But, others can not be explained. In addition, many people of high social status, including president Carter, have seen UFOs. Everyone from government employees, service men and women, to airline pilots have seen them. Some can be explained, while others can not. Out of hundreds of thousands of sightings reported over many decades, everyone can't be liars and into hoaxes. Many that have seen them, have absolutely nothing to gain from fabricating a hoax. Also, the entire population of cities have seen them at the exact same time. Research the ones seen in Mexico for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big deal, many people of high social status.......  People of all kinds of backgrounds........ That's supposed to lend credence??!!!
> 
> Here ya go, study these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you need to read scientific books that explain the phenomenon we see (and how we interpret it) in the sky or yes, you rely on people of "status" to explain scientific phenomenon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute
Click to expand...

Hell, I bet you think Ancient Aliens is factual.........  
(I'm jealous, I wish I would have come up with that scam loooong ago....... laughing all the way to the bank.....).


----------



## Ringel05

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they include artist's renditions, Hollywood scenes/props, proven hoaxes and uuuuummmmm, more indistinct (highly interperable) videos and images........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some are fake, and very obvious. But, others can not be explained. In addition, many people of high social status, including president Carter, have seen UFOs. Everyone from government employees, service men and women, to airline pilots have seen them. Some can be explained, while others can not. Out of hundreds of thousands of sightings reported over many decades, everyone can't be liars and into hoaxes. Many that have seen them, have absolutely nothing to gain from fabricating a hoax. Also, the entire population of cities have seen them at the exact same time. Research the ones seen in Mexico for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big deal, many people of high social status.......  People of all kinds of backgrounds........ That's supposed to lend credence??!!!
> 
> Here ya go, study these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you need to read scientific books that explain the phenomenon we see (and how we interpret it) in the sky or yes, you rely on people of "status" to explain scientific phenomenon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute
Click to expand...

Do you realize that in the last 10 years we've come to understand and explain the phenomenon as our understanding of the interaction of the earth's magnetic field, solar winds and the sun's plasma eruptions with our atmosphere?  How we're finding out that things like earthquakes (even small imperceptible ones) can create strange phenomenon in the atmosphere like dancing lights and that such phenomenon can be seen half a world away at times?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to see one that can't be disputed.
Click to expand...

thats because as we both know you only see what you WANT to see on anything that involves government corruption.

anything that goes against your warped views you have,you wont look at and dismiss it because you worship what the government tells you,if they tell you its true you believe it,doesnt matter if top notch experts in the fields of goverment such as astronauts says it is not of earth orgin as they are on record saying.

oh and since you  always go into insult mode when you cant refute facts,seriously,get off the crack you smoke everyday and do something more constructive than watching johhny depp movies living in this fantasyworld of yours you obviously have that the government is looking out for you.


----------



## Ringel05

9/11 inside job said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to see one that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats because as we both know you only see what you WANT to see on anything that involves government corruption.
> 
> anything that goes against your warped views you have,you wont look at and dismiss it because you worship what the government tells you,if they tell you its true you believe it,doesnt matter if top notch experts in the fields of goverment such as astronauts says it is not of earth orgin as they are on record saying.
> 
> oh and since you  always go into insult mode when you cant refute facts,seriously,get off the crack you smoke everyday and do something more constructive than watching johhny depp movies living in this fantasyworld of yours you obviously have that the government is looking out for you.
Click to expand...


For you;


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and truly that wasn't an insult, it's a strong suggestion, get help.


----------



## anotherlife

Discrediting things by flooding them with hoaxes is a classic technique to draw attention away from something that you use as a weapon.  But even some medieval paintings, such as some of davinci's depict a flying saucer or another.  Prank?  When they didn't yet have the concept of other planets or a solar system?


----------



## Searcher44

Sonny Clark said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that if soooooo many people saw them there isn't better footage..........
> 
> 
> 
> Many real good videos have been recorded over the years. Many documented cases that can't be disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pls link me to one of these "real good videos".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so damn lazy. Just type in "UFO" into your search pane and it'll take you to many thousands of them. Do your own research and stop being lazy.
Click to expand...


I've watched hundreds of UFO documentaries and extemporaneous  "eyewitness" videos and studied "many thousands" of photos. I have yet to see one that was more convincing than a poorly lit, pixilated, shaky pot lid on a string, a frisbee, or an amateurish model. I think that there is a 99.99999% probability for a multitude of other intelligent life forms existing in our universe. So if you can link me to a convincing pic or vid of a UFO in our vicinity I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ringel05

anotherlife said:


> Discrediting things by flooding them with hoaxes is a classic technique to draw attention away from something that you use as a weapon.  But even some medieval paintings, such as some of davinci's depict a flying saucer or another.  Prank?  When they didn't yet have the concept of other planets or a solar system?


Saw a science (art history specialists) seminar on UFOs supposedly depicted in old paintings.  When the experts weighed in they explained what the items represented (well known representations), they were not UFOs..........


----------



## Searcher44

Ringel05 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrediting things by flooding them with hoaxes is a classic technique to draw attention away from something that you use as a weapon.  But even some medieval paintings, such as some of davinci's depict a flying saucer or another.  Prank?  When they didn't yet have the concept of other planets or a solar system?
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a science (art history specialists) seminar on UFOs supposedly depicted in old paintings.  When the experts weighed in they explained what the items represented (well known representations), they were not UFOs..........
Click to expand...


Right, let's give them one example.

From: The Art Of Imagining UFOs

_So, what exactly is it that these web sites are showcasing? What does art history have to say about the discovery of UFOs in centuries-old paintings?_ (Here is an example with a critique of  to illustrate the shortcomings of the reasoning.)

_1.The Adoration of the Extraterrestrials 
Carlo Crivelli, Annunciazione (1486)








Anyone familiar with 15th-century religious painting will find it absurd that the authors of some UFOlogy web sites are astonished by the object in the sky of the Annunciation by Carlo Crivelli (now at the National Gallery of London
What they consider most surprising is the fact that there is a ray of light coming down from this “flying object” to touch the head of the Virgin Mary. This ray, it is claimed, comes from a saucer-like UFO hovering among the clouds. Unfortunately, casual web surfers will find that posted reproductions of the key detail (the “saucer,” actually a circle of clouds in the sky) are small, blurred, or pixilated to the point of being indecipherable. 

*On the Edicolaweb site,6 the commentary is quite restrained:*
“Painting by Carlo Crivelli, known as The Annunciation, shown at the National Gallery of London. In the sky hovers a large, bright circle, from which a beam of light descends, reaching the crown worn by Mary.”
By contrast, a site called The UFOs of Crivelli 7 gets right to the point:
“What most attracts our attention is the peculiarity of the cloud shape: indeed it appears to be quite solid, with a circular structure, and clearly different from any other cloud surrounding it. It may be either the sun circle (direct emanation of the divine energy) or an object really seen and thus represented by Crivelli himself. As evidence of this latter hypothesis stands the ‘thickness’ of the object, which is not an abstract entity: in addition the resemblance of the ‘cloud’ to a UFO recently seen in Veneto [a northern region of Italy] in January 1999 is clear. The reader may judge for himself.”
Of course, the reader can’t judge without a sharp detail of the cloud, but the blowup provided is of even lower quality than is typical. 
Had those publishing this claim bothered to become familiar with the art of the period, they would know that there are a vast number of Annunciations in which a ray reaches from a circular cloud to the head of the Madonna. This scene is, like most religious scenes, an established genre rendered in similar ways many times by many people. *These various Annunciations speak a specialized iconographic language that modern viewers no longer understand.* 
_
Another debunking author concludes with this;

_Almost all the UFO-in-Art theories come from the middle ages and they all fail when they are compared with other paintings of the same scene because one can then see that these were consistent motifs in that style of art and were used to describe certain theological concepts which, when explained in light of the concept that its obviously trying to convey, totally demystifies the objects in question._ - See more at: UFO’s in Ancient Art | Ancient Aliens Debunked


_


_

_
_


----------



## percysunshine

.
For a paranormal thread to work, it requires two normal posters.

.


----------



## Grandma

If I were an alien whose technology made me able to travel to Earth, I'd probably have the damn sense to disguise my vehicle and myself so we could blend in...


----------



## percysunshine

Grandma said:


> If I were an alien whose technology made me able to travel to Earth, I'd probably have the damn sense to disguise my vehicle and myself so we could blend in...



.

If I were an alien whose technology made me able to travel to Earth, I'd probably conclude that dogs were running the planet because the two legged beings were always following them around and picking up their poop.

.


----------

